
Shop – A new shopping assistant by Shopify - chirau
https://shop.app/
======
ornornor
It’s very hard to tell what this is about from just the landing page. Is that
yet another app for something that’s normally a web app? As in when checking
out on a shopifyied website it’ll do it through the app instead of on the
website?

------
lowdose
Very underwhelming name for a company like Shopify. What happend to the bold,
crazy & daring ideas?

